
U.S. Nerve Gas Hit Our Own Troops in Iraq - taivare
http://www.newsweek.com/how-us-nerve-gassed-its-own-troops-then-covered-it-317250
======
taivare
WHILE ON THE FORWARD AIRFIELD AT KKMC THE ALARMS DID GO OFF, WE ALSO HAD LIVE
CHICKENS AT DIFFERENT PLACES AROUND THE AIRFIELD TO DETECT CHEMICAL ATTACKS,
THESE CHICKENS DID ALL DIED WITHIN 30 MIN AFTER THE CHEMICIAL ALARMS WENT OFF.
EVERY ONE THAT WERE NOT WEARING A MASK HAD SPLITTING HEADACHES AND COLD FLU
LIKE PROBLEMS THE NEST DAY, EASY ENOUGH TO PROVE ASK ANY ONE STATIONED ON THE
AIRSTRIP DURING DESERT STORM. A comment to the story from , Carl Youngblood,
Mississippi

------
mellavora
This happened also in WWI, one of the many problems with gas weapons.

